# Another question about fruit flies



## lorriekay56 (Aug 28, 2005)

our fruit fly supply is getting low. We have at least 10 deli cup containers with the mash potato mixture with a knee high stocking over the top.

Does anyone have more sucess with glass containers over plastic when breeding fruit flies? If anyone has suggestoins please post.


----------



## Rick (Aug 28, 2005)

Mine are all plastic. I prefer to use the commercially available medium. Your supply shouldn't get really low since they constantly breed as long as the medium is still good.


----------



## lorriekay56 (Aug 28, 2005)

Rick

How can I tell if the medium is OK? I might just be imptient because I will be need the fruit flies. I do have some larvae. It semed like when I had the flies in glass containers they were reproducing faster..

Depending on if I get results soon I might consider the commercial medium. Where do you buy yours?


----------



## Rick (Aug 29, 2005)

When it gets old it will get nasty looking and change colors. Also you won't see hardly any maggots. When mine need changed the medium is also almost gone.


----------



## garbonzo13 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Lorrie, I just got some medium from www.fruitflies.net. I got it in about 3 days. Just started 4 cultures. It was about 10 bucks. You must have alot of nymphs to go through 10 deli cups of flies. Are you keeping the flies in very warm conditions...maybe they are dying off faster than you can use them. I keep mine at 75 seem to be breeding quite well and do not die fast. oh yeah they are the small Dosphila type. I know it is recommended to keep them at 80-85 degrees I think. Just my 2 cents. If I am wrong please correct me. :wink:


----------



## lorriekay56 (Aug 29, 2005)

We only have two nymps, we lost two carolinas  

but we have some ootheca that will be ready to hatch soon. So we wanted to have plenty of food supply. Thanks for the link to www.fruitflies.net

The delicups they sell there we can buy them at a paper outlet store

50 cups and lids for $12.

Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## Rick (Aug 29, 2005)

My carolinas all died when they reached adulthood. Interesting.


----------

